# Are you satisfied with the quality of available pen kits?



## BULLWINKLE (Feb 28, 2012)

YES
CHEAPLY MADE CONSIDERING THE COST
NO


----------



## rich gubbin (Feb 28, 2012)

some kits yes
certain chinese kits no


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 29, 2012)

Some great, others no great and some just junk.
Charles


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 29, 2012)

Lots of questionable design choices IMO, but I am boring and like the classic look.  There could certainly be more options but I still haven't tried most that are on the market so I can't complain.

AK


----------



## Haynie (Feb 29, 2012)

All of the above.


----------



## Shock me (Feb 29, 2012)

No. IMHO, The available kits share a distinct lack of elegance. As the kits increase in price, they either become ungainly large, blingy or both.  The fountain pens in particular totally miss the mark for the high end market.  Low quality nibs and large ugly metal sections are unacceptable to many ( most?, nearly all?) fountain pen enthusiasts. For the fountain pen user market, give me a quality plastic section, simple elegant cap and band, and a good nib


----------



## gbpens (Mar 9, 2012)

NO! Chinese kits lack quality and are not acceptable. Their "gold plate" is enamel not metal. Better quality means alot of metal which makes for a heavy pen which is not what the fountain pen peple want. We need a slimmer kit with a number three or four nib and less metal.


----------



## Brian Davis (Mar 9, 2012)

Shock me hit the nail on the head I think.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Oct 18, 2012)

Some yes some no. I seem to get a lot of kits that don't properly fit the tubes and end up having to glue things together. I also would like to see more kits that are less metal and allow more wood to show. The only thing that makes that pen ours is the blank and presentation! Less metal less bling!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 19, 2012)

Are you satisfied with the quality of available pen kits? 


I answer this based on the "selling" price of each individual kit(style). Based on a $2 slimline, my answer is YES. My expectation level is low based on their price point.


Higher end ie. Emperor, my answer is NO. My expectation level is much higher based on their selling cost, I am not happy with the quality. JMO.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Oct 19, 2012)

Interesting responses to an interesting Q. 

Suggest those who are looking for a quality kit look to the "Hancock" kits available via Woodcraft. Not a whole bunch of choices available (just a rollerball and a fp, both in stainless). They're also avail from the mfr (Constant Laubscher - @ lazerlines). Also a newer kit from them called "Liberty". Kits aren't cheap but the quality is right up there. 

As far as the quality/price Q goes, I'm not unsatisfied with what I get for my buck. Only significant complaint has to do with the click mechanisms on most kit pens. They're plastic and I have experienced several failures. Fortunately, I've been able to replace the mechanisms (on Big Ben Cigar clicks) so no unhappy custs, but I'm waiting for my first return on a Vertex or Clicker. Can't save them. But maybe won't happen - I think they're both Daycom products (they make a better product IMHO)

By the way, I agree 100% with the "bling" comments. There are some kits out there that look really nice to me at first glance. Then I see the "crystals" and the rest of the bling. Hate the jewels. Looks truly cheap.


----------



## azamiryou (Oct 19, 2012)

> *Are you satisfied with the quality of available pen kits?*



That's difficult to answer given the huge variety of available pen kits. I am satisfied with the quality of some available pen kits. Overall, I guess I'd say YES.

The question is a little easier to answer (and more on-point, I think) if you invert it:

*Are you satisified with the availability of quality pen kits?

*To this, my answer is an unqualified YES. There are several kits available that I do not hesitate to buy, build, and sell.

Of course there are "gaps" in availability; I, too, would like to see a fountain better suited to pen collectors.


----------



## Simplex (Oct 19, 2012)

Nope.  One reason why I don't make kit pens anymore....


----------



## raar25 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mostly yes considering the price ranges (especially the lower end), with the exception of the kits which the cap clicks on.  Too much variation so some caps barely stay on.  The other recurring issue I have had and am not pleased with is I have had some plating issues  (discoloration and flaking).


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 19, 2012)

I think its more a matter of, "...getting what you pay for". If I spent $60-$70 on a component set, then I think I'd be getting a pretty quality set. It seems like some of the less expensive sets are a little thinner walled than their more costly counterparts. 

I do think there are some differences. An example is the cigar. I have noticed one company's chrome clips are better finished than similarly priced others that I've tried.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 19, 2012)

Simplex said:


> Nope.  One reason why I don't make kit pens anymore....



You should probably change your business card, then.
That front end LOOKS LIKE a kit part.


----------



## edstreet (Oct 19, 2012)

Satisfied with the quality of available pen kits? NO!  Most all kits I can find plenty of fault with then and I have yet to see one that I felt was really good quality.  Note, I have excluded the word 'high' in relation to quality.


----------



## Rmartin (Oct 19, 2012)

In a word, no. I find problems with most kits and the ones I really like don't come in the better platings.


----------



## Tom D (Oct 19, 2012)

As the old adage goes "you get what you pay for"


----------



## Simplex (Oct 19, 2012)

ed4copies said:


> Simplex said:
> 
> 
> > Nope.  One reason why I don't make kit pens anymore....
> ...



...but it's not. It was turned on my metal lathe from 6061 aluminum, 1/2 rod.  You are right though; I do need to change it but not for the reason you mentioned.


----------

